# Thinking about buying Lidl pressure washer, Advice needed please



## Poe (Jul 26, 2012)

Morning All,

Lidl have got their annual sale of their own brand pressure washer, starting next Monday, the 3rd of March.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-F71254AB-9550ACC1/www_lidl_uk/hs.xsl/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=10410

Looks very good and has a 3 year warranty and Aluminium pump.

Contacted Lidl to see who they are made by. She just said 'It's Parkside, made in China'

I then asked her who actually makes them for Lidl and she just said she didn't know.

I googled them and previous ones have been either Karchers and Lavors as has also been mentioned in previous threads on here also.

Can anyone confirm what fitment they are by looking at the images on the website ?

Looks to me like they're Lavor this time. Can anyone confirm before I buy one ?

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

the connector on the attachments looks the same as my wicked PW and that is lavor, the rest of the layout, nose in on the front and the pressure hose on wheel at the top are identical.


----------



## Blake7 (Jun 30, 2013)

Personally I'd go for a Nilfisk Titan 120 which is only £10 more.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Best warranty in the world with them for 3 years, keep the receipt and hand it back if it breaks down I had one and lasted over a year before it leaked took it back full refund.
I think my was a larvor but not sure as got snow foam out of my system by then.

Currently Using
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420449.htm


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Been happy with mine for about two years now. I just make sure it is well drained everytime it's put away.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

You can still get a Nilfisk Centennial for £85 at Homebase, probably even cheaper when they have one of their many discount weekends.


----------



## Poe (Jul 26, 2012)

Cool. Thanks for the replies all.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i had one,great piece of kit


----------



## Coby (Sep 9, 2013)

Blake7 said:


> Personally I'd go for a Nilfisk Titan 120 which is only £10 more.


Is this a decent pressure washer?

Reason I ask is the Centenial is out of stock everywhere near me and has been for a while so looking for other options now.


----------



## Poe (Jul 26, 2012)

Bought one today and on first impressions, looks very good.

Can't wait to try it out but may be a few weeks yet as a lot to do as my wife is 38 weeks pregnant and she is nagging me to get that done first.

Anyway, managed to take some pics of the lance attachment that comes with it.

Can anyone confirm whether it is indeed a Lavor attachment I need when I buy the snow foam lance ?







Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## Poe (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone ? Anyone ? ................... Bueller.....................Bueller


----------



## Poe (Jul 26, 2012)

dylan2012 said:


> It looks very much like the Lavor style coupling, part number TPLAVBP. You'll also need a short stainless steel pile (070000488) to go with it to be able to connect your foam lance. Follow this link http://www.gspen.co.uk/supplementary-brochure#/62/to view. Ultimate finish or Q Services will be able to supply you with both parts


Thanks for your reply dylan. I tried the link and it was just a catalogue and tbh, I hadn't got a clue what I was looking for.

I just thought I needed to buy a snow foam lance and lavor adaptor from one of the many detailing companies on here that supply them ?

What is the short stainless pile you mention? Does this not come with the lance and adaptor ?

Thanks in advance,

Andy


----------



## Poe (Jul 26, 2012)

Ah that's cool. Thanks for the information Dylan


----------



## EpNiall (Mar 30, 2014)

Poe said:


> Bought one today and on first impressions, looks very good.
> 
> Can't wait to try it out but may be a few weeks yet as a lot to do as my wife is 38 weeks pregnant and she is nagging me to get that done first.
> 
> ...


Sorry for bringing up an old thread but I didn't see the need for starting a new one.
I was just wondering did you get the snow foam lance for your lidl pressure washer because I have the same one ,its a workzone pressure washer from lidl and the measurements of the hose you put up are the same as mine.

So basically I am looking for a snow foam lance for my pressure washer and I cant find out which pressure washer has the same adapter, so if anyone could measure there adapters on there lavor, nilfisk or karcher ,etc to see if it is the same it would be great.
Thanks


----------



## EpNiall (Mar 30, 2014)

After doing some research I am after finding out that mine is the same as the lavor new type.

http://postimage.org/
Could someone confirm is the "Lavor New Type" equivalent to the "Lavor" snow foam lance that can be got on ebay ?
Thanks


----------



## EpNiall (Mar 30, 2014)

After doing some research I am after finding out that mine is the same as the lavor new type.

http://postimage.org/
Could someone confirm is the "Lavor New Type" equivalent to the "Lavor" snow foam lance that can be got on ebay ?
Thanks


----------



## Poe (Jul 26, 2012)

EpNiall said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old thread but I didn't see the need for starting a new one.
> I was just wondering *did you get the snow foam lance for your lidl pressure washer because I have the same one* ,its a workzone pressure washer from lidl and the measurements of the hose you put up are the same as mine.
> 
> So basically I am looking for a snow foam lance for my pressure washer and I cant find out which pressure washer has the same adapter, so if anyone could measure there adapters on there lavor, nilfisk or karcher ,etc to see if it is the same it would be great.
> Thanks


Hi Mate,

Not got round to buying one yet. Have just fired an email over to Elite car care to find out exactly what is needed to get up and running.


----------



## Mervyn2 (Jun 20, 2014)

Recommend this washer. The main reason is that it is the only one (that I could find) in this price range which has an integrated detergent bottle, easily controlled from the tip of the lance (as did its predecessor, a Challenge washer from Argos, which unfortunately, is no longer sold). Together with an integrated drum for the pressure hose and a three year guarantee, what's not to like! (P.S. They are only in Lidl as an occasional special so you have to move fast.)


----------



## cotswoldiver (Feb 15, 2010)

*Lidl*

Looks like its coming back round again from 31 july.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=15040

Did anyone buy this or is the consensus still that Nilfisk is worth the additional cost?


----------



## Begather (Jun 4, 2015)

What about Campbell Hausfeld pressure washer? I have found this on Pressure Washer Reviews. Please help me and suggest me if i can buy by reading their reviews. They have listed pros and cons of this product like this:

*Pros*


Works great
Good quality
Best engine and pump
Reliable

*Cons*

Costly

suggest me the best option.


----------

